# Don't Drink The Milk Carol! And other Massachusetts' members



## MA-Caver (Dec 28, 2007)

> * 2 die from listeriosis in Massachusetts*
> Fri Dec 28, 9:41 AM ET
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20071228/ap_on_re_us/listeriosis_deaths
> *BOSTON* - State health officials warned consumers not to drink milk produced by a Massachusetts dairy, saying it was the likely source of a bacterial illness that killed two men and sickened two others.
> ...


Pretty bad stuff that listeria. Be careful.


----------



## Carol (Dec 28, 2007)

Yikes!  Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 28, 2007)

I'll pass on the worning.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 28, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> I'll pass on the worning.


 Well with only six bucks in casino cash to your name I can't say I'd blame ya.


----------



## ktaylor75 (Dec 28, 2007)

My gosh...I drink at least 3 glasses of milk a day!  Hmmm....do I go for heartburn behind door #1 or go for the listeriosis?  I love milk, am drinking a glass of it right now...gonna go check if it comes from a Mass dairy...verdict is in--Chelsea, MA!  

I guess its like most anything else, remember hearing about the people that died or got really sick from the disease carried by mosqitos?  Well, someone in Carver, MA contracted the disease this past summer...and where did I go camping this summer?  Yup, you guessed it, Carver, MA.  So, unless they pull the milk from the shelves, I will continue to drink it...yum


----------

